# Help in suggesting me a good Laptop ranging between 35k to 40 k..



## Sid_gamer (Mar 19, 2011)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*Between 35k to max 40k*

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
*
Maybe Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen or 
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen(whatever fits in my budget)*

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
*
India*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: *Dell*, Sony, HP/Compaq
b. Dislike: Acer is a *bit* disliked but it's ok


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

*Mainly work, Mid-End gaming, multi-media related stuff, surfing ..
*
6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

*both*

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

*Yes, I'll be playing games (First Person Shooters, RPG's etc) but it'll be ok for me to run them at mid to low settings..
*

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

*2 to 4*

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
*
I have no problems for buying it without seeing it*

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

*Windows 7*

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
*
1366 x 768 or more*


P.S. :- I want to buy this notebook urgently so please provide prompt suggestions

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 19, 2011)

*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1&model_id=inspiron-14r


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 19, 2011)

^^
Won't i get an i5 in this range ??


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 19, 2011)

The i3 laptop has an ATI HD 5650 GPU while the i5 has ATI HD 550v GPU.

The HD 5650 is a powerful GPU which will let you play recent games in medium-high settings while the HD 550v is an low-end, outdated GPU.

A powerful GPU + less powerful CPU combo is always better than powerful CPU + less powerful GPU combo.

If you can wait for sometime, I'll recommend that you grab the Sandy-bridge based Dell laptops which would be released in a month or so.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 21, 2011)

^^
After reading the Laptop test in Digit, i saw a great Laptop according to performance i.e the *ACER 5742G*
Also Dell has an i5 in that range which includes the HD 5650...What about it ??


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

DELL Rulezzzzz


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 21, 2011)

Could you post me the link to the Dell laptop with i5 & HD 5650 ?

@talktoanil

Please don't post unnecessary things only to increase your post count.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 24, 2011)

^^
This is the link to a dell lappy having i5 with HD5650:-
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ You can go for it. It will give good gaming performance. 
But Sandy-bridge laptops are coming soon. Watch out & then decide.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
I saw an ad of the Lenovo Z570 in the newspaper some days back and it contains Sandy Bridge and is around 39.9k ...I searched on Lenovo.in and didn't find this lappy there...
Probably they haven't updated their website for sandy bridge proccy enabled lappys yet...
BTW how's lenovo ??


----------



## sam9s (Mar 25, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> b. Dislike: Acer is a *bit* disliked but it's ok



I wont suggest any laptop, but would like to comment to thie "bit" dislike thingi, any specific reason or you are just following the general tendency without proof nature of the consumer, which BTW also follows LG LCDs .... anyway, I bought my first ACER from US and since then have never looked back ....... let me tell you, for me ACER laptops have prooverd to be the best bang for what money can but with features, no other laptop has manageed to provide in the same price bracket ....... after 2 years I upgraded to another ACER from India....... used it for 3 years rigorously without any issues and bought by third ACER about 8 months ago ,,,,, with * Bluetooth, wifi n and fingerprint recognition * for just 27K ....... (Though gaming was least of my needs on Laptop)

Just my two cents ......


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
It was a bit disliked by me coz i heard some crap stuff like Acer has bad after sales support from my friends...
But later on after going through some reviews on-line I came to know that all these are just rumours and since then i saw that the best laptop fitting in my budget is also the *ACER 5742G* which was even reviewed in this months Digit and is also gr8 for gaming and so i went to a store to check it out and it came to me that Acer is a good laptop brand and is in the league with most other laptop brands out there....
But I'm waiting to see if Sandy Bridge Laptops will be available anytime soon or not...If SB will be very costlier than my budget then i suppose I'll be going with an Acer or Dell...Let's see what happens, Hoping for the best...
Until then keep posting suggestions here to help me figure out what to buy and what not to buy..


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ Except Dell, all other brands have a crappy service.



Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> I saw an ad of the Lenovo Z570 in the newspaper some days back and it contains Sandy Bridge and is around 39.9k ...I searched on Lenovo.in and didn't find this lappy there...
> Probably they haven't updated their website for sandy bridge proccy enabled lappys yet...
> BTW how's lenovo ??



They did not mention anywhere the model no. of 1GB NVIDIA GPU the are using. But I guess that it is GT-525M. In that case, the gaming performance will be poorer that HD 5650.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 26, 2011)

Well with ACER I never had to go for any after sale service, and thats not a fluke, its 5 years off their laptop use I am talking about here .....


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ I too never had to get service for any component of my 5yr old PC. But that doesn't mean that anyone wouldn't need after-sales service. And it is the responsibly of the manufacturer to provide proper after-sales service.

Read an Acer horror-story here: How gateway/acer are cheating their customers


----------



## sam9s (Mar 26, 2011)

There is a lot of difference between a laptop and PC AFA servicing is concerned, but I got your point, but as someone correctly said......almost all ....after sales service is crap except DELL and that is pretty true ....


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 27, 2011)

And after-sales service for laptops are more necessary than desktop as most parts are not user-replaceable.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ That what I meant ...  ,to your statement "_ I too never had to get service for any component of my 5yr old PC_." ...... there a difference .... ....


----------



## gupta.gourav763 (Apr 8, 2011)

DEAR SIR
i want to buy a laptop under 35 to 39/40k within the ending of NAVRATRI
but i am bit confused in buying the laptop from which particular company 
for EG. dell is best in laptops but due to the problems of battery charging and sometimes battery charger in it that's why it is making a problem for me 

whereas i do not know much about all the indian laptop companies or other companies like HP but
as according to my need i need the laptop for the programming like
-------------1
1.oracle 10g, oracle developer, java programming, c, c++ too

2.and also to view the hollywood movies as you they are  now coming in different formats in high resolution like HD or 720 pixels etc
 (can be neglected this option if the price goed up)

3.also i would like to play some games in it like Age of empires -2 , IGI-1,2 ; nfs (little)
so according to me i would like to prefer i-5 processor and also somewhere i had seen that the performance of C2D is equal to i5
-------------1
also only i want my laptop for the 9 cell battery 
so that it could provide the better performance 
if i am wrong then please guide me.....
----------------------------------2
as the dells website is easy to understand but the others are not able to understand like lenovo or sony as in there's site they dont mention which series is for what purpose

so please provide me some help to guide to purchase a good and better one laptop
as
my options are Dell, HP, ..

---------------------------------2
also what are sandy bridge laptops 
------------------------------------------------3
and also in dells website they show 
a).Intel® HD Graphics (India)
b).ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470 - 512MB (India) 
c).ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v - 1GB (India) 

whats the difference between them
------------------------------------------------3
aa).Dell Wireless 1501 802.11b/g/n Half Mini Card 
bb).Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1000 with WIDI 

whats the difference between here too
------------------------------------------------------------4

if you have the other companies laptop better for me than these options then please recommend me...
if still there are better options then i can still wait a little till2 weeks
:C_masked:


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2011)

Gaming is not a good choice on a lappy ever. I would suggest u to rather use ur 40k wisely on a NETBOOK for 15k and rest 25k on a good DESKTOP with a GPU. For just browsing, listining music, watching movies on a go u can always use Netbook and for Multimedia stufs, gaming, etc you can use your Desktop.


----------



## gupta.gourav763 (Apr 9, 2011)

please tell me right info so that i could buy the best n properly


----------



## Tenida (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Dell Ispiron 14 or 15 is good for you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

I fee Lenovo Z570 is the best choice in this range. why? Read on...


Its got latest Sandy Bridge i3 2310 m. A  1 gb Nvidia gt-540m that is one of best mobile gpu. 500 gb hdd that is enough for most people. A 15.6' screen good for Cinema viewing.

Hence it is worth buying this Lenovo lappy.


----------



## gupta.gourav763 (Apr 14, 2011)

i am now planning to buy a HP laptop best suited for me after all research done to it
and i think HP dv6 se is the best for me..but still in searching of Authorized dealers of HP in bhopal


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 14, 2011)

There is one close to Raymon shop in MP Nagar . Tell me if you find one .


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Apr 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I fee Lenovo Z570 is the best choice in this range. why? Read on...
> 
> 
> Its got latest Sandy Bridge i3 2310 m. A  1 gb Nvidia gt-540m that is one of best mobile gpu. 500 gb hdd that is enough for most people. A 15.6' screen good for Cinema viewing.
> ...



hey were did u see gt 540m on the lenovo z570 they are offering gt520m which is worse then even older ati cards................plz send me a link if u find z570 with gt540.......i checked out the store yesterday only.............


----------



## Orpheus (Apr 15, 2011)

Go with the Dell Inspiron M501r or the other 15r variants.
But the downside is the battery life.
Don't expect more than 2 hours of backup.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 15, 2011)

gupta.gourav763 said:


> i am now planning to buy a HP laptop best suited for me after all research done to it
> and i think HP dv6 se is the best for me..but still in searching of Authorized dealers of HP in bhopal



Did you find the shop and which HP model are you talking about ?


----------



## gupta.gourav763 (May 9, 2011)

the hp i used to see was the u.s site but in india it is not  there......


----------



## spm (May 10, 2011)

dont go for the dell m501r.
it has heating issues and not so great performance. and a very bad battery as all the power for the heater gets drained from battery.


----------

